# Really exciting!!!



## zack (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry people, but i couldnt hold it in any longer, because the other day, we recieved the call that my wife will be able to pick up her new Bentley continental GTC after christmas.  

Currently we own a MINI Cooper S, Range rover supercharged, and a Ferrari F430 spyder,were selling the aston DB9 volante  , to get the Bently and were really excited because its just so elegant and classy.

Sorry to just blurt it out  , but im just sooooo excited.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## AlexC (Jan 9, 2006)

That's a pretty sweet collection!! My Mum has actually got that Bentley and it's a lovely car.


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Yeah, my Grandma has one too.

Don't you find the Aston Volante so common nowadays, especially around Cheshire. Mind you, so is the Bentley.

:roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Bloody Bentley, I chopped mine in a few months back because it was crap for towing my 80' yacht. Damn thing had no tugging power whatsoever and just had to go. I replaced it with a 2.5Turbo Diesel Transit Van which is much better, gets more attention and is quieter and a better load lugger. Ive had it screen written with my initials too. People point and smile whenever I drive it which is nice, no idea why.

Cheers

William Arnold Neville Kevin Edmund Richardson.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Such a good car, you can't even spell it. :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Well my Rolls Royce Phantom is just in the garage lately so i'm thinking of getting rid if anyones interested? Sadly it hasnt been driven since Jeeves left us. These days i'm only driving the Veyron or i'm in my jet so dont see why I need both just sitting there... Look out for it in the for sale section soon.

thanks,

Earl Eugene Alastair Farren Wimblem


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...well my new Harrier Jump Jet got delivered yesterday and it's rather spiffing! :lol: 

cock smoker alert


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Here we go again..... :roll:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Sounds like a nice collection - got any pics?

[pedant]By the way, it's "Spider" - not "Spyder" - when talking F cars. It's the Lamborghini Gallardo that is the "Spyder"[/pedant]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I was thinking of getting one of those Zonda things in the new year, does anyone know if they come with a folding metal roof :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Nice to see Nothing changes here then.
> garyc(oward) will be along shortly to join the bash. Legend on here for his omnipodence.
> As for your post, pictures will be required as proof.
> They will be analysed for evidence of any photoshop work.
> ...


Nothing to do with needing evidence or anything else Grant. For someone's third post to be one such as this is just guaranteed to get this response. I think this one is totally different to the unfortunate situation you found yourself in.

Liken it to the real world. Group of guys having a pint discussing their TTs. Man walks up who they dont know and says 'Hi Guys, I'm getting a Bentley Continental GTC and I already own and x and and x car too'.

What sort of response do you think that would get in a pub in the real world? I reckon he would get much the same response as this thread has.

It pays to get to know people and let them know you before you start spouting about your wealth in my experience. Otherwise people just think you're bragging.

Anyway, the OP strikes me as not being a real person (note how 'Zack' hasnt been back to post) if you ask me, looks like a made up account and someone is having a laugh at everyone's expense. Kind of thing Rebel would do the little tyke. :lol:

I mean, according to a post elsewhere, he 'helps out' at his local Mini Dealer? Whats that all about?

Hey people , im new on here and have owned 2 TTs in the past, but then come across this MINI forum, now both me and my wife LOVE MINIs, and due to this i regulaly help out at my local dealer .



> _Hey people , im new on here and have owned 2 TTs in the past, but then come across this MINI forum, now both me and my wife LOVE MINIs, and due to this i regulaly help out at my local dealer .
> 
> Currently i own an R56 cooper S and love it loads , and have driven all the different models,with many different options and extras, so if ANYONE has a question to ask,well just ask me. _


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

zack said:


> Sorry people, but i couldnt hold it in any longer, because the other day, we recieved the call that my wife will be able to pick up her new Bentley continental GTC after christmas.
> 
> Currently we own a MINI Cooper S, Range rover supercharged, and a Ferrari F430 spyder,were selling the aston DB9 volante  , to get the Bently and were really excited because its just so elegant and classy.
> 
> Sorry to just blurt it out  , but im just sooooo excited.


All those cars and yet you still find the time to help out at your local MINI Dealer. You must divulge your secret of time management because I, like most people on this forum, work about 70 hours a week and hardly have time to scratch my arse let alone go and help someone in a dealership for the fun of it! I'm obviously in the wrong employment!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I could'nt care less what he's got, i think the other marques forum should be taken off,because every time someone gets something slightly better that a tt there gonna bump into the bullshit.
> I have asked before to be removed from the forum, just had the post removed, and iirc, garycoward posted i was banned from the forum, i wish.
> Nice to see Dickheaddutch is trying to get the whole mk 2 tt forum to fuck the paintwork up on their cars, and everyones stupidly competing to see how dirty they can get their cars.
> Fox cutting off tail springs to mind.
> ...


Oh come on Grant. The man (and I still think its a made up account) comes on and gives us a flipping run down of his rather expensive garage for no reason. We didnt need to know about Astons or Ferraris to be told about his Bentley did we.

Purely an opportunity, had the person been real, to brag and frankly to do so on your third post shows a complete (if it was real) lack of social skills unless it was intentional.

It wouldnt be so silly had he owned a TT or be planning to get one. I mean why the f*ck come on a TT forum other marques if not?

Sound slike someone with a grudge trying to stir up the hornets nest which suits me, I love a good debate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Someone with a grudge? On here? :lol: 
Debate? On here?  
I still reckon the 3.2 v6 is better than the 2.o fartbox.
Then again, i still reckon the mk 1 looks better than the mk2.
Nearly all debate on this forum ends up in a "Mine's better than yours" match, which invariably ends up with Rebel making some nonsensicle remark about Quattro is for people who cant drive.
Magnetic ride's for purists then eh?

You cant share your views on what you like without getting lambasted for it.
Look at the guys who buy expensive watches?

And if you try to help someone with a question, or get something sorted out in the questions forums, everyone knows best.

I finally managed to sort out the remote roof for my tt, but i'll be fu**ed if il post my findings on the forum.

Whats the m3 forums like? :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Whats the m3 forums like? :wink:


Boring.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nobody complained when we bought the Aygo :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Nobody complained when we bought the Aygo :roll:


See, thats where you went wrong, should've bought the fiat 500.
Better car.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody complained when we bought the Aygo :roll:
> ...


Was that available last June?


----------



## zack (Dec 13, 2007)

HEY :x ,i really do not care whatsoever if you dont believe me,because i have bought those cars out of my own money, so im sorry for feeling happy about it. 

I have NEVER had anyone speak to me like that before in real life or on a damn computer, so you can **** off. :-*


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

zack said:


> because i have bought those (toy) cars out of my own (pocket) money,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

zack said:


> I have NEVER had anyone speak to me like that before in real life or on a damn computer, so you can **** off. :-*


Now i know he's full of shite! :lol: :lol: :lol:

or in denial :roll:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

I guess it's back to the paper round Zack.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

zack said:


> I have NEVER had anyone speak to me like that before in real life or on a damn computer, so you can **** off. :-*


he's clearly new to these parts...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

zack said:


> I have NEVER had anyone speak to me like that before in real life or on a damn computer, so you can **** off. :-*


Hey, hold on, slate the user but dont damn the computer, it has no choice in the matter. Poor thing.

Personally speaking my point was never whether the cars were real, as you will see by reading my posts. I questioned the tact of your post and also whether you were real or indeed someone else on this forum posing as 'Zack'.


----------



## zack (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry for screaming that would be my bad :? .

But i definetly am real, you can come round to my house and ask my wife and kids or neighbours. :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

zack said:


> Sorry for screaming that would be my bad :? .
> 
> But i definetly am real, you can come round to my house and ask my wife and kids or neighbours. :lol:


Clearly you are real, but are you really the real you or really someone else who is real and has a real account on here that isnt the one you're using yet is still real and is really your real account rather than the Zack account which, although clearly real, isnt your really real account? Tell us, for real, we really want to know.

What screaming? I meant damning the computer, it only does what its told, well, most of the time.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm impressed that DU03 NAN can be both FOR and AGAINST this poster...


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm impressed that DU03 NAN can be both FOR and AGAINST this poster...
> ...


and who wins?...


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


my god but it's easy to push your buttons isn't it?

So my post was a little pointless - you didn't have to reply. No, I'm not a shrink, but perhaps you should see one soon.

Merry Xmas to you too - watch out for those three ghosts around midnight...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ROFL this forum is to nutters what a bright light is to flies. Everyone is fruitier than a fruit cake thats just been dropped in a large barrel of Sangria. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

TTwiggy said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > TTwiggy said:
> ...


Buttons? Ghosts?
Take that cock out of your mouth and make a point.
Oh, i know, continuing in the current vain of the op, no ones ever spoken to you like that blah blah fuckin blah.
So, between the op probably imagining he's got a garage full of cars and you believing in ghosts have you anything constructive to add to this post that isnt about me?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Leg said:


> ROFL this forum is to nutters what a bright light is to flies. Everyone is fruitier than a fruit cake thats just been dropped in a large barrel of Sangria. :lol:


Bright light isnt it Rich.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

ok, I'll make a point - you clearly have issues, and you should get them dealt with.

I mean that with all sincerity, and not as an attack on you in any way. But your habit of flying off the handle at people you've never met, on a bloody internet forum is frankly worrying - what the hell are you like in a face-to-face situation?

If you want me to contribute to OP's post - if that 's a genuine collection of cars, then congratulations to the guy - but I'd still question the lack of social skills he's demonstrated with his 'considerbaly richer than tho' first post...


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> That it?
> For a journo i expected a better retort
> You a writer for The Beano perhaps?
> 
> ...


ok, how about this...

in many of your attacks on forum members who have raised your ire, you refer to 'cocksucking'

Is this perhaps a case of 'fascination/revulsion'?

do you secretly long for the taste of another man's member? And does the self-disgust drive you to these fits of rage?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

TTwiggy said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > That it?
> ...


Fuck, you do make it sound good.
Is this how you turned?

Anyway, nonces of all shapes, sizes and intellects, im offski.

Feel free to waste your time adding to this post about my forseable breakdown and therapy.
Fill the gaps about what you dont know about me with humorous diatribe and backslappingly fabulous one-liners.

I might read it one day.

As for you ttwiggy, dont take it personally, its the internet, its just the way it is.

(And i'd like to say i'd be awake for these ghosties on xmas eve, but im usually out cold from self abusing myself with alcohol and anti depressants by 9pm, thank the lord for sky+)

:-*


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

well, merry Xmas to you and yours NAN, I mean that honestly.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTwiggy said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > That it?
> ...


 :lol:

LMFAO @ TTwiggy.

Just ignore Nan. He's like a bad fart ~ the initial smell's fucking disgusting but eventually it will go away, (we can hope! :? ).


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

we've made our peace - t'is the season of goodwill afterall...


----------

